# Long term use of preventative medicines



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is reported in the press today that the use of Statins for cholesterol can lead to a risk of getting type 2 diabetes and long term use of ACE Inhibitors for the treatment of high blood pressure can increase the risk of getting lung cancer.
These types of drugs have been around for some time now and have been readily prescribed by Doctors without any real knowledge of long term effects. I wonder in years to come what the overriding view of the massive prescribing of those drugs and daily use of Aspirin will be.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

rayc said:


> It is reported in the press today that the use of Statins for cholesterol can lead to a risk of getting type 2 diabetes and long term use of ACE Inhibitors for the treatment of high blood pressure can increase the risk of getting lung cancer.
> These types of drugs have been around for some time now and have been readily prescribed by Doctors without any real knowledge of long term effects. I wonder in years to come what the overriding view of the massive prescribing of those drugs and daily use of Aspirin will be.


https://www.belfastlive.co.uk/news/...5102#ICID=Android_BelfastLiveNewsApp_AppShare


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The side effects of all meds are worrying. 
I tried coming off Atenolol after 10 years and the doc prescribed Ramipril which gave me regular nose bleeds. So back on Atenolol again.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The long term use of Statins is also linked to dementia by some. One wonders if that is why dementia has been on the increase.

The trouble is that the big drug companies have such enormous power. If anything needed nationalising when the NHS was formed then it was drug manufacturing. By now it would be supporting the NHS or is that too simple?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The manufacturing wouldn't be the first problem Pat, it's the investment in research that would probably have been a problem back then.


----------

